# Feeling sad



## DrKitty (Nov 9, 2018)

I am CPC_A and passed CPMA too last month,feeling discouraged as no one gives chance to CPC_A ,,,everybody wants experienced coders
I attend everytime chapter meetings,send my resume to most of the places.tried to contact AAPC Xternship program but over there I always get one answer we donot hire externs now.Thats very depressing.
I live in Irving{TX}.It seems I am only paying membership fees but no opprtunities
Looking for the oppurtunities in Dallas,Plano,Fortworth ,Irving Texas 
Let me know if anybody looking for coders .
Thank you


----------



## JCaillouet (Nov 12, 2018)

*Only thing I can offer you is the following...*

I know you're looking for a chance to get in. However the best I can tell you is to keep at it. I know it's trite and something you likely might not wish to hear, however I can tell you it took me six years to get into a hospital setting. 

Six years doing insurance verification and A/R or Denial Management. 

The experience you get now, as well as the networking and the lessons you are learning from chapter meetings will pay off in the long run.

Good luck. I'll be rooting for you.

..though yeah it seems AAPC is missing a vital chance to educate providers on 'taking' the risk as well as the catch-22 of 'We need experience but we won't let new coders get experience'.


----------



## espressoguy (Nov 12, 2018)

DrKitty said:


> I am CPC_A and passed CPMA too last month,feeling discouraged as no one gives chance to CPC_A ,,,everybody wants experienced coders
> I attend everytime chapter meetings,send my resume to most of the places.tried to contact AAPC Xternship program but over there I always get one answer we donot hire externs now.Thats very depressing.
> I live in Irving{TX}.It seems I am only paying membership fees but no opprtunities
> Looking for the oppurtunities in Dallas,Plano,Fortworth ,Irving Texas
> ...



Here's a tip. Can you name 3 people that you've met at the chapter meetings that can help you get a job? If not, why not? The whole point of the chapter meeting for someone looking for a job is to network. The education is secondary.

Having been hired without experience, I know it's possible.

Keep networking and don't give up.


----------



## devinmajor14 (Nov 12, 2018)

Have you considered Houston? We have a lot of entry level positions available.


----------



## DrKitty (Nov 13, 2018)

espressoguy said:


> Here's a tip. Can you name 3 people that you've met at the chapter meetings that can help you get a job? If not, why not? The whole point of the chapter meeting for someone looking for a job is to network. The education is secondary.
> 
> Having been hired without experience, I know it's possible.
> 
> Keep networking and don't give up.



Hi
Yeah I know a lot of names which can help me in finding job.The thing is after submitting resume and all,no one callls and get back a message we are hiring experienced coders.
Well still job hunting will go on.I will not lose hope
Thank you


----------



## Hana@4545 (Nov 13, 2018)

*Retiree seeking to return to remote coding*

I AM RETIREE SEEKING P/T ; F/T OR ANY TIME FOR REMOTE OUTPATIENT CODING   CERTIFIED RHIA(Retired) CPC COC  AND THIS IS VERY DIFFICULT FOR ME. NEW CERTIFIED CODER APPEARS TO HAVE THE VERY SAME ISSUES;      If any one know some one please contact: Ldshoneybun@gmail.com


----------



## jeanh (Nov 13, 2018)

*Seeking remote job*



sugarfoot2 said:


> I AM RETIREE SEEKING P/T ; F/T OR ANY TIME FOR REMOTE OUTPATIENT CODING   CERTIFIED RHIA(Retired) CPC COC  AND THIS IS VERY DIFFICULT FOR ME. NEW CERTIFIED CODER APPEARS TO HAVE THE VERY SAME ISSUES;      If any one know some one please contact: Ldshoneybun@gmail.com



Sugarfoot2A: Not sure if you are in a closed group on Facebook - but you should check it out - the group is JOBS FOR AMERICAN MEDICAL CODERS a lot of remote jobs for experienced coders - also good information for inexperienced coders like me. Even though I am still looking for a coding job!

Best of luck on you search


----------



## jeanh (Nov 13, 2018)

*I know the feeling : feeling sad*



DrKitty said:


> I am CPC_A and passed CPMA too last month,feeling discouraged as no one gives chance to CPC_A ,,,everybody wants experienced coders
> I attend everytime chapter meetings,send my resume to most of the places.tried to contact AAPC Xternship program but over there I always get one answer we donot hire externs now.Thats very depressing.
> I live in Irving{TX}.It seems I am only paying membership fees but no opprtunities
> Looking for the oppurtunities in Dallas,Plano,Fortworth ,Irving Texas
> ...



Looking for a coding job - Is a full time job in it's self- I have my CPC and my CCS and still no coding job! If your not a member check out JOBS FOR AMERICAN MEDICAL CODERS  on facebook a lot of great information & tips.

Best of luck with you search!


----------



## DrKitty (Nov 13, 2018)

jeanh said:


> Sugarfoot2A: Not sure if you are in a closed group on Facebook - but you should check it out - the group is JOBS FOR AMERICAN MEDICAL CODERS a lot of remote jobs for experienced coders - also good information for inexperienced coders like me. Even though I am still looking for a coding job!
> 
> Best of luck on you search



Ya I am on that too but yet no good luck


----------



## doctordrakeramoray (Nov 28, 2018)

DrKitty said:


> I am CPC_A and passed CPMA too last month,feeling discouraged as no one gives chance to CPC_A ,,,everybody wants experienced coders
> I attend everytime chapter meetings,send my resume to most of the places.tried to contact AAPC Xternship program but over there I always get one answer we donot hire externs now.Thats very depressing.
> I live in Irving{TX}.It seems I am only paying membership fees but no opprtunities
> Looking for the oppurtunities in Dallas,Plano,Fortworth ,Irving Texas
> ...



I wish I had positive words for you, but I’ve experienced the same thing.  Personally, I’m letting my credential expire and giving up.

I got my COC-A in April of 2016.  I had been working in a Revenue Cycle position for two years at that time, and currently I have 4.5 years of experience between manual charge entry, reporting, analysis, and account reconciliation.  I’ve changed job responsibilities several times; at this point I’ve done as much as I possibly can at work to acclimate and familiarize myself with coding without having the chance to actually code, but I can’t get a job anywhere because I don’t have two years of experience.  It’s a complete joke, and at this point I swear that it’s like this secret, selective club wherein no new people are given access.  I work 50 feet away from our coding department and got references/endorsements from each of my supervisors (who know and interact with the coding supervisors often), and they still rejected me.  They even chose to hire independent contractors rather than cultivate their own talent.

I’m sick of myopic employers, quite frankly.  Instead of making individual judgments on applicants and considering their potential/ceiling as an employee, they judge a persons intelligence solely off of their resume.  I find it hilarious that every employer claims that coding is an “up and coming” department with so much room for growth when they refuse to give prospective coders their first chance.  Employers are either too short sighted or arrogant to remember that they were once in this position and needed someone to crack the door for them.  Don’t claim to be ambitious or forward thinking and then outright refuse to hire anyone without prior experience, and you’re not more intelligent than anyone else just because you’re in a management position, so stop being condescending to applicants who just want to start their career.

I just wish I had known it was going to be like this before I pursued this career path, because it’s an absolute clown show and one of my biggest regrets.


----------



## Pathos (Nov 28, 2018)

jjlinnjj said:


> I wish I had positive words for you, but I’ve experienced the same thing.  Personally, I’m letting my credential expire and giving up.
> 
> I got my COC-A in April of 2016.  I had been working in a Revenue Cycle position for two years at that time, and currently I have 4.5 years of experience between manual charge entry, reporting, analysis, and account reconciliation.  I’ve changed job responsibilities several times; at this point I’ve done as much as I possibly can at work to acclimate and familiarize myself with coding without having the chance to actually code, but I can’t get a job anywhere because I don’t have two years of experience.  It’s a complete joke, and at this point I swear that it’s like this secret, selective club wherein no new people are given access.  I work 50 feet away from our coding department and got references/endorsements from each of my supervisors (who know and interact with the coding supervisors often), and they still rejected me.  They even chose to hire independent contractors rather than cultivate their own talent.
> 
> ...




That sounds really rough! My advice to you is to *keep *your credential and *look externally*. Unfortunately, when applying for jobs, the hunt is not fair. I think that's the best and most diplomatic way I can describe it. Despite many attempts and countless interviews I have had trouble landing jobs that I was more than qualified for. I have a bachelor of science + CPC, etc. vs. other people who didn't, and I still didn't get the jobs I applied for. It's super frustrating and disheartening to get rejected when applying, and even getting so close (two remaining candidates and you're one of them), and you're still let down. I spent almost a whole year (luckily I am working in a position that could keep me somewhat afloat) applying, interviewing, networking, etc. and just received an amazing job offer this week, with an awesome company.

Consider looking inwards as well. Are you doing anything that might impede you getting the job you want? Employers also look at Facebook/LinkedIn/other social medias these days to screen applicants. Make sure you have all of your "T"s crossed and "I"s dotted, to ensure you make the best impression you can, and give yourself the best chance possible of a new job.

My point here is to try and keep your focus and don't give up if Coding is a field you love. Yes, there are some people who shouldn't be coders, because it truly requires a certain skill and mindset. However, if you have survived Rev. Cycle and are excelling in your field, then Coding shouldn't be that far away. Consider looking outside your company, and be persistent! There are countless of hints/tips on how to improve your resume/CV on the internet, how to ace your job interview, etc. The tools are out there, just reach out and apply them. Realize that there are people who probably shouldn't be in certain management positions, however you then move onto the next company and try your luck instead. You probably don't want to work for them anyways. 

I get it, getting passed up on job opportunities outright sucks. I've been there almost too many times to count, however persistence *WILL *pay off if you're doing everything else right. I can testify to that.

Good luck!


----------



## reawagner (Dec 4, 2018)

*coding jobs*

I have all the Revenue cycle experience accept for coding.  Most of the jobs out in the DFW area wants some kind of certification... so in order for me to get the position I want ….I need the Certification.   Suggestion when you go to those meetings have an open mind to go there and learn...not to just give out resume.... yes Networking...Networking takes awhile for someone to notice you.  

Get yourself in the door at level entry than go from their.... If that's what I have to do I will.

Good Luck..... I did send an email to Lexicode to get more information on there program.


Have a great week.


----------



## VWILLIAMS88 (Dec 4, 2018)

the only think i can say is to take the course that allows you to have the a removed from your cpc...its a course that counts as 1-2 years exp.


----------



## k_ (Dec 6, 2018)

*An "A" Can Get Hired*

Had my "A" for 2 months when I was hired for a position with the federal government. It's been 3 years now, and I am now making a lateral move. My department has hired 2 others with the CPC-A in the last year. Have you tried Indian Health Services? Any local VA or DOD medical facility? Looked at USA Jobs at all? Lots of employers want a quick and easy hire that will require little work on their end. It's unfortunate that employers don't want to take a chance, but that isn't a scenario exclusive to coding. What's also unfortunate is that the AAPC tells us coders are in big demand when that isn't always the case. Giving up only ensures you most definitely will not get a job.


----------



## doctordrakeramoray (Dec 6, 2018)

reawagner said:


> I have all the Revenue cycle experience accept for coding.  Most of the jobs out in the DFW area wants some kind of certification... so in order for me to get the position I want ….I need the Certification.   Suggestion when you go to those meetings have an open mind to go there and learn...not to just give out resume.... yes Networking...Networking takes awhile for someone to notice you.
> 
> Get yourself in the door at level entry than go from their.... If that's what I have to do I will.
> 
> ...



I had my certification in addition to the Rev Cycle experience and it didn’t/continues not to matter.  



VWILLIAMS88 said:


> the only think i can say is to take the course that allows you to have the a removed from your cpc...its a course that counts as 1-2 years exp.



Isn’t it kind of ridiculous that you have to pay hundreds of dollars just to satiate the concerns of narrow-minded coding managers whose sole barometer for intelligence and success is what is on a candidate’s resume?

I’m certain there are a plethora of certified coders with no experience who could step into positions right now and thrive with the proper training and guidance, and yet we continue to get passed over. I don’t know if coding managers are intimidated by new/younger job candidates, or if they’re intellectually unable to judge a persons’ intelligence and potential unless it’s written on a resume for them, or a combo of both.  How do you expect the industry to grow if you’re just going to recycle the same middle-aged and older people because they have experience?  How do you expect new coders to improve and gain experience if you refuse to hire them?  It’s a farce, all of it.


----------



## phenecia (Dec 6, 2018)

*Yep Very Frustrating*

I agree with all of the comments. I am in the same situation. I had my CCA from Ahima from 2009 and still no coding position. I let that one go a couple of yrs ago. I now have my CPC-A this yr, still no luck in finding a coding position. It's best to have coding as a second career and have a main job generating income. Take a position that's not actually coding while still looking for a coding position. Try getting into medical records or some type of billing. 

It's all been a money pit and a bit shady to me, both ahima and aapc. All of the money that i have spent in books, tests, prep courses, renewal fees, ceu's, etc, over the yrs have been one gigantic headache not to mention the financial strain, i would not do it again. I am going to see what this month brings and what the new year brings and after that i am just going to let my certification expire and move on to something else. I always wanted to work remote that's why i got into coding in the first place, but now i see it was not worth it at all. 

All of these companies that don't hire new coders are only hurting themselves. Just think, there are 100's of new coders every month, just look in our monthly magazine that lists all of these new coders, all of these companies are getting back-logged because they have no coders, they are the ones losing money and losing clients, instead of just getting us new coders on board to help them. It is very funny that they all have short term memory loss, they forget that someone gave them a chance to code not so long ago. I do not and will not recommend anyone to get into coding. 

IT coding might be the only coding that's worth while if you're good with computers and math.


----------



## doctordrakeramoray (Dec 6, 2018)

phenecia said:


> I agree with all of the comments. I am in the same situation. I had my CCA from Ahima from 2009 and still no coding position. I let that one go a couple of yrs ago. I now have my CPC-A this yr, still no luck in finding a coding position. It's best to have coding as a second career and have a main job generating income. Take a position that's not actually coding while still looking for a coding position. Try getting into medical records or some type of billing.
> 
> It's all been a money pit and a bit shady to me, both ahima and aapc. All of the money that i have spent in books, tests, prep courses, renewal fees, ceu's, etc, over the yrs have been one gigantic headache not to mention the financial strain, i would not do it again. I am going to see what this month brings and what the new year brings and after that i am just going to let my certification expire and move on to something else. I always wanted to work remote that's why i got into coding in the first place, but now i see it was not worth it at all.
> 
> ...



It’s insane, perplexing, and frustrating all wrapped into one.

I work for a large regional health system (tens of thousands of employees) that has grown like crazy in the past ten years.  We’ve acquired several hospitals which has increased the workload.  Other departments have expanded as a result of the growth and the increased demand as far as work is concerned.  What did the coding department do?  Hired a bunch of independent contractors from outside the company.  They practically beg the longest tenured coders not to retire.  The whole ecosystem is toxic.


----------



## Pathos (Dec 6, 2018)

Ok, maybe I am getting too involved here, but I think calling the Medical Coding industry a sham is going too far. I get that you have had some rough and negative experiences, however I do not recognize the picture you are trying to portray here. What you are describing occur in any profession. 

Perhaps instead of slinging mud, you should look what you can do to improve your current situation and position. With every set back, there's something to be learned. Ask any famous and successful person and they will tell you that they have had more failures than successes. Thomas Edison, Albert Einstein, Michael Jordan, and many others will testify that if you really want something, you need to push forward despite the odds until you get it. If Edison blamed his failures on anything arbitrary, we might still be using candles (probably not, but perhaps at least delayed a number of years. He took note of what didn't work, and what did work and used this to his advantage. Eventually he created a functional light bulb because he failed so many times.

Perhaps Coding is not for you, or perhaps you are just in a bad situation. If you still want to make a career out of Coding, you still can. You might have to broaden your search criteria, but the opportunities are out there.

But please...please don't write your bad experiences up to the whole Coding industry being corrupt. That is just blatantly wrong!


----------



## doctordrakeramoray (Dec 7, 2018)

Pathos said:


> Ok, maybe I am getting too involved here, but I think calling the Medical Coding industry a sham is going too far. I get that you have had some rough and negative experiences, however I do not recognize the picture you are trying to portray here. What you are describing occur in any profession.
> 
> Perhaps instead of slinging mud, you should look what you can do to improve your current situation and position. With every set back, there's something to be learned. Ask any famous and successful person and they will tell you that they have had more failures than successes. Thomas Edison, Albert Einstein, Michael Jordan, and many others will testify that if you really want something, you need to push forward despite the odds until you get it. If Edison blamed his failures on anything arbitrary, we might still be using candles (probably not, but perhaps at least delayed a number of years. He took note of what didn't work, and what did work and used this to his advantage. Eventually he created a functional light bulb because he failed so many times.
> 
> ...



I’m by no means implying any shady or corrupt behavior.  I’m saying that there seems to be an abundance of insecurity and/or incompetence amongst coding supervisors, or at the very least there is a major systemic issue with the hiring process.  There are people who need someone’s list of accomplishments spelled out in front of them because they’re not capable of accurately judging a person’s intelligence, skill set, or potential via face to face interaction.  People who are too myopic to take a chance on a newly certified candidate because they don’t have experience and assume that they’re not capable of doing the job.  People who only consider where a person is now as opposed to what their potential ceiling is as a coder. People who are intimidated by younger people who are smarter than them and who could potentially outwork them.

Between the distance learning, books, CEU’s, and renewing my membership, I’ve put well over $1000 of my own money into this field, and nearly three years later my return on that investment is literally $0.  I have worked in several different facets of Rev Cycle for almost 5 years.  I’ve received two promotions in the past 3 years and am hopeful to get a third in the next few months.  All three of my current supervisors are willing to be references for me.  I have applied for coding positions in Baltimore, Philadelphia, Las Vegas, and Portland among others (big appeal of pursuing coding was being able to work anywhere).  I can’t recall seeing a job posting that didn’t contain “minimum two years coding experience”.

Finding an entry level position should NOT be this futile of an endeavor for me and people like me.  Period.  Especially considering the garbage I have been fed during interviews about how much room for growth there is in the coding industry and how there will be an increase in jobs over the next several years.  It seems fairly evident that new coders, especially young ones, are not wanted.


----------



## Mayzoo (Dec 7, 2018)

doctordrakeramoray said:


> I’m by no means implying any shady or corrupt behavior.  I’m saying that there seems to be an abundance of insecurity and/or incompetence amongst coding supervisors, or at the very least there is a major systemic issue with the hiring process.  There are people who need someone’s list of accomplishments spelled out in front of them because they’re not capable of accurately judging a person’s intelligence, skill set, or potential via face to face interaction.  People who are too myopic to take a chance on a newly certified candidate because they don’t have experience and assume that they’re not capable of doing the job.  People who only consider where a person is now as opposed to what their potential ceiling is as a coder. People who are intimidated by younger people who are smarter than them and who could potentially outwork them.
> 
> Between the distance learning, books, CEU’s, and renewing my membership, I’ve put well over $1000 of my own money into this field, and nearly three years later my return on that investment is literally $0.  I have worked in several different facets of Rev Cycle for almost 5 years.  I’ve received two promotions in the past 3 years and am hopeful to get a third in the next few months.  All three of my current supervisors are willing to be references for me.  I have applied for coding positions in Baltimore, Philadelphia, Las Vegas, and Portland among others (big appeal of pursuing coding was being able to work anywhere).  I can’t recall seeing a job posting that didn’t contain “minimum two years coding experience”.
> 
> Finding an entry level position should NOT be this futile of an endeavor for me and people like me.  Period.  Especially considering the garbage I have been fed during interviews about how much room for growth there is in the coding industry and how there will be an increase in jobs over the next several years.  It seems fairly evident that new coders, especially young ones, are not wanted.



I saw quite a few CPC-A positions available that required no experience in the 2 months I was looking.  I was hired 3 weeks after I finished practicode and had my A removed.  I just did a quick search (25-30 seconds, including the page loading) and the first job I clicked on required no experience outside of the training needed to pass the exam.  Keep looking and trying.

https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/u...ing-specialist-remote-work-from-home-216db3fc


----------



## devinmajor14 (Dec 7, 2018)

doctordrakeramoray said:


> I’m by no means implying any shady or corrupt behavior.  I’m saying that there seems to be an abundance of insecurity and/or incompetence amongst coding supervisors, or at the very least there is a major systemic issue with the hiring process.  There are people who need someone’s list of accomplishments spelled out in front of them because they’re not capable of accurately judging a person’s intelligence, skill set, or potential via face to face interaction.  People who are too myopic to take a chance on a newly certified candidate because they don’t have experience and assume that they’re not capable of doing the job.  People who only consider where a person is now as opposed to what their potential ceiling is as a coder. People who are intimidated by younger people who are smarter than them and who could potentially outwork them.
> 
> Between the distance learning, books, CEU’s, and renewing my membership, I’ve put well over $1000 of my own money into this field, and nearly three years later my return on that investment is literally $0.  I have worked in several different facets of Rev Cycle for almost 5 years.  I’ve received two promotions in the past 3 years and am hopeful to get a third in the next few months.  All three of my current supervisors are willing to be references for me.  I have applied for coding positions in Baltimore, Philadelphia, Las Vegas, and Portland among others (big appeal of pursuing coding was being able to work anywhere).  I can’t recall seeing a job posting that didn’t contain “minimum two years coding experience”.
> 
> Finding an entry level position should NOT be this futile of an endeavor for me and people like me.  Period.  Especially considering the garbage I have been fed during interviews about how much room for growth there is in the coding industry and how there will be an increase in jobs over the next several years.  It seems fairly evident that new coders, especially young ones, are not wanted.



A $1000 is nothing, lol. Most students put in over 100k for a 4 year college degree and still can't get hired because of their lack of experience. That's why it is so important to network and start working towards experience while you're still in school.


----------



## doctordrakeramoray (Dec 7, 2018)

devinmajor14 said:


> A $1000 is nothing, lol. Most students put in over 100k for a 4 year college degree and still can't get hired because of their lack of experience. That's why it is so important to network and start working towards experience while you're still in school.



If by networking you mean taking an internship and working for free, no thanks.  Don’t work for free under any circumstance, ever.

$1000 directly out of pocket is a lot, yes.  I’m also 30k in debt from school, but if that’s such chump change as you say, I’d really appreciate if you’d clear that debt for me.  No big deal, right?

Seems like you’re one of the middle aged coders who are intimidated by people who are younger and smarter than you.  Instead of dealing with the reality that it’s impossible to get hired without experience, maybe hiring managers should deservedly shoulder some blame and consider that their methods of judging and acquiring talent are short-sighted and severely flawed.


----------



## devinmajor14 (Dec 7, 2018)

doctordrakeramoray said:


> If by networking you mean taking an internship and working for free, no thanks.  Don’t work for free under any circumstance, ever.
> 
> $1000 directly out of pocket is a lot, yes.  I’m also 30k in debt from school, but if that’s such chump change as you say, I’d really appreciate if you’d clear that debt for me.  No big deal, right?
> 
> Seems like you’re one of the middle aged coders who are intimidated by people who are younger and smarter than you.  Instead of dealing with the reality that it’s impossible to get hired without experience, maybe hiring managers should deservedly shoulder some blame and consider that their methods of judging and acquiring talent are short-sighted and severely flawed.



Networking is going to your chapter meeting to meet other coders... I am not middle aged, I am 31 years old that did whatever it took to land my first coding job at 23 instead of complaining about it online. No one wants to hire someone with such attitude.


----------



## Mayzoo (Dec 7, 2018)

doctordrakeramoray said:


> If by networking you mean taking an internship and working for free, no thanks.  Don’t work for free under any circumstance, ever.
> 
> $1000 directly out of pocket is a lot, yes.  I’m also 30k in debt from school, but if that’s such chump change as you say, I’d really appreciate if you’d clear that debt for me.  No big deal, right?
> 
> Seems like you’re one of the middle aged coders who are intimidated by people who are younger and smarter than you.  Instead of dealing with the reality that it’s impossible to get hired without experience, maybe hiring managers should deservedly shoulder some blame and consider that their methods of judging and acquiring talent are short-sighted and severely flawed.



Clearly it is not impossible to be hired without experience.  I was hired 3 weeks after finishing Practicode (thus the removal of my A status).

I was about $3000.00 into the process.  Just over $2500.00 for the course, test and practicode.  A CPT blitz, $170.00, from CCO to make sure I was ready for the test.  $230.00 for an E/M course that I have not quite finished yet.  The course review, CCO blitz and E/M course all fulfilled my CEUs hours, so well worth it to me to show both dedication to the profession and to fulfill my CEUs.


----------



## melandglenn (Dec 11, 2018)

*Sorry to hear about your struggles with coding jobs! Call me!*

He everyone,

If you are struggle to get a coder job....Call me, I will give you the BEST advice ever to get the job. It will make you think about your next move and you will KNOW how to proceed afterwards. I am NOT selling anything, I just have a soft spot for you all.  Well, what do you have to lose? Just be prepared for the real scoop and deal.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
Ms. Washington
Contact: 678.559.7722


----------



## phenecia (Dec 19, 2018)

*Calling*

When is a good time to call?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 19, 2018)

doctordrakeramoray said:


> If by networking you mean taking an internship and working for free, no thanks.  Don’t work for free under any circumstance, ever.
> 
> $1000 directly out of pocket is a lot, yes.  I’m also 30k in debt from school, but if that’s such chump change as you say, I’d really appreciate if you’d clear that debt for me.  No big deal, right?
> 
> Seems like you’re one of the middle aged coders who are intimidated by people who are younger and smarter than you.  Instead of dealing with the reality that it’s impossible to get hired without experience, maybe hiring managers should deservedly shoulder some blame and consider that their methods of judging and acquiring talent are short-sighted and severely flawed.




Frankly, as a hiring manager who has this year alone brought on four CPC-As, I'm very happy to have found both talented and bright (young) new coders.  Their newness in the field is an advantage when I'm looking to train individuals who are eager to learn and who want a chance to work.

However, none of them have shown the attitude that you are displaying here on a public forum. Enough said.


----------



## Mayzoo (Dec 19, 2018)

Pam Brooks said:


> Frankly, as a hiring manager who has this year alone brought on four CPC-As, I'm very happy to have found both talented and bright (young) new coders.  Their newness in the field is an advantage when I'm looking to train individuals who are eager to learn and who want a chance to work.
> 
> However, none of them have shown the attitude that you are displaying here on a public forum. Enough said.



People do not give enough thought to their internet interactions when it comes to obtaining employment.  I imagine quite a few employers check internet profiles/social profiles when it comes to hiring perspectives employees now.


----------



## MeanderingMichigander (Jan 11, 2019)

Pam Brooks said:


> Frankly, as a hiring manager who has this year alone brought on four CPC-As, I'm very happy to have found both talented and bright (young) new coders.  Their newness in the field is an advantage when I'm looking to train individuals who are eager to learn and who want a chance to work.
> 
> However, none of them have shown the attitude that you are displaying here on a public forum. Enough said.



I think the OP was lashing out because she was being attacked and told her education wasn't expensive enough.  Not excusing it, but it's not hard to see why she did it.

That being said, if you have experience in Rev Cycle and have worked with coding in that experience, you CAN get 2 letters of recommendation that speak to your skills/experience to waive the -A designation.  This is what happened with me, as I had no true "coding" experience per se, but I had done enough with it that I was able to get recommendations and AAPC accepted them.  It's worth a shot.

Either way...keep your chin up.  Tomorrow's a brand new day.


----------



## Jad2018 (Jan 13, 2019)

*It’s Just Like Nursing*

This has me thinking of the “nursing shortage”. It’s the dirty secret of nursing. There’s no shortages. It’s pretty much a scheme, there’s a shortfall of experienced nurses because the large volume of nursing jobs expect at least 2 years experience. But, at least in nursing there’s a way to get experience in order to move on to the hospital jobs. It’s long term care or nursing home positions. And believe me, if you’re dedicated this job will prove it. Oh I have been a nurse for 26 years now. That’s how I know this about the false shortage.

I see no entry level jobs available, no matter how hard or stressful it can be. It’s been weeks of searching multiple sites. And no calls over multiple resumes. And “hanging in there” doesn’t pay the bills or give you a return on the investment in your education. Coding needs to find it’s entry level positions or in a few years there’s going to be an epic crisis that’s no ones fault but the management of today. No one is above being a beginner.


----------



## JCaillouet (Jan 14, 2019)

doctordrakeramoray said:


> If by networking you mean taking an internship and working for free, no thanks.  Don’t work for free under any circumstance, ever.
> 
> $1000 directly out of pocket is a lot, yes.  I’m also 30k in debt from school, but if that’s such chump change as you say, I’d really appreciate if you’d clear that debt for me.  No big deal, right?
> 
> Seems like you’re one of the middle aged coders who are intimidated by people who are younger and smarter than you.  Instead of dealing with the reality that it’s impossible to get hired without experience, maybe hiring managers should deservedly shoulder some blame and consider that their methods of judging and acquiring talent are short-sighted and severely flawed.



I am at a loss to even remotely comment on this. 

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you might have felt like you were being attacked. You were not.

Lashing out when being hurt, and speaking from someone *who has been burned while doing that*
backfires horribly. Almost violently. 

Please be mindful text does not convey nuances.


----------

